

Raffaello D’Andrea on the future of robotics - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/raffaello-dandrea-on-the-future-of-robotics/

======
robotlaunch
If you want to hear about the future of robotics - Raffaello D'Andrea has been
creating it!

